# iPad et "Le Cloud d'Orange"



## gmaa (6 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Ipad version 7.1.2 (je ne souhaite pas passer à 8.0.2 pour l'instant).

On me transmet des liens vers des photos stockées sur "Le Cloud d'Orange" genre :

https://share.orange.fr/#72dp7Y9xxxbe0adb628 (lien factice ici)

Je les lis bien sur iMac.
Mais sur iPad je reste sur une page blanche...

Note : Des Photos envoyées par Mail ne posent aucun problème.
Celles issues de ce même lien sur iMac et renvoyées par Mail : OK

Des photos déposées sur DropBox : OK

Une idée pour cette bizarrerie avec *le cloud d'orange*?


----------



## kasimodem (6 Octobre 2014)

Il y a de grandes chances que le module de partage d'Orange fasse appel au flash, or chacun sait que Flash et iOS n'ont jamais été copains


----------



## gmaa (6 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.

*Mais*...
Sur iPhone IOS 7.1.2 aussi... Ça marche!

L'explication est sans doute ailleurs.


----------

